# Carrylite econo shells/ where are the snows?



## Ducked Up (Jan 5, 2006)

Does anyone use or have you used the economy dekes. I just bought 10 doz. from cabelas. 
Where are the snows now I live in Mo. and as warm as it is I'm scared there going to pass straight through. :sniper: uke:


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

The paint will come off of them on you, but not for a few uses, then they will need touch up. they look like crap without the stakes also as they tend to curl up on you. Sell them on ebay and buy some northwinds for the same kind of money if you don't want to repaint them. Thats what I did.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Relax. Its January 12th.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

when you store them put a board (or whatever) in the middle to keep them spread out and they wont curl on you they are right the paint will come off but if they get that close to see some paint chips it most likely too late for them anyway :sniper:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

I have a bunch of them and love them. Dont worry about the paint it will only be the beaks and tails. Great decoy!


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES (Oct 23, 2004)

gandergrinder said:


> Relax. Its January 12th.


Exactly


----------



## Ducked Up (Jan 5, 2006)

I bought a doz. when they first came out but never hunted over 10 doz. I have always thought they looked good and as far as paint I plan on repainting the tails and beaks anyway. I just wanted to get oppinions. Thanks for the input :beer:


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

I MADE MOTION STAKES FOR MINE AND THEY MOVE IN THE WIND LIKE A MILLION BUCKS. IF CARRY-LITE WANTS I WOULD SELL THEM THIS SUPER EASY IDEA. I WOULD NOT GET RID OF THEM.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

gandergrinder said:


> Relax. Its January 12th.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

gandergrinder said:


> Relax. Its January 12th.


scout flocks have been seen daily coming into southern Nebraska. I live 1 hour from the northern border and even seen some coming back north.

I was thinking the same as you guys but now even I am starting to freak out. The season doesnt open back up until Feb 1 here and they may be here in mass by that time.

Works best for me anyway. I got a baby boy due March 12. :wink:


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

I saw a couple thousand out west two weeks ago, Ty, and I'm thinking it may be an early start to the season, too. Which is fine by me since the canada season closed weeks ago.


----------



## Ducked Up (Jan 5, 2006)

I listen every night and I think my wife thinks I'm crazy because I keep jumpin up runnin out the door and then just stand there and listen and listen and listen. But it's those damn canadas that won't leave the refuge of the pond behind the house. unless its to go eat at the local golf course. :huh:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

It would break my heart for NE and SD to warm up early. :wink:

It would be nice for ND to hold the bulk of the birds for longer than 3 days one year. Usually SD gets the build up and ND gets the flyby. I can't complain to much however.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Theres alot of winter left boys, But I cant wait.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

some of the spots I hunt are starting to hold good number of birds alot of adult birds right now havent hunted them to much yet but Im going to give them a shot on sunday. If anything I should get some good photos of ducks working the snow decoys as they always do


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Commando said:


> I saw a couple thousand out west two weeks ago, Ty, and I'm thinking it may be an early start to the season, too. Which is fine by me since the canada season closed weeks ago.


Im just hoping that they dont start loading up in the basins too early before the season.

I got some hella hookups this year. Hunting the York area and word is I may have a place north of Mallard Haven that is a corn field with about 6" of water in it.

YOU BETTER BUY MORE BULLETS! :sniper:


----------



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey you guys have got me worried. There are four of us from Mich and we've booked the first four days of March with a guide around Squaw Creek. What with jobs, families and such, we had to lock down a date that worked for everyone. If they ain't there what do we do. The biologist from Nebraska suggested around Norfolk.

I guess our problem will have to answered when we get to Omaha. Turn North or South.

Is there a good information source that would have current info on a daily basis? We're counting down the days.


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES (Oct 23, 2004)

I wouldn't worry if I were you. You will be fine with the first few days in March at Squaw.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

I wouldnt get too worried, mother nature has her way, im sure well get another big blast of cold air with snow yet, happens every year :snow: , but it stills feels good knowing it might be early this year! I cant wait......... next pay check is going towards siliosocks!!! :jammin:

All Snow Goose Hunters stand ready!!! :strapped: 
Adam


----------



## Ducked Up (Jan 5, 2006)

Well I got them in yesterday and I have already started painting some into blues They changed the stake which now holds the deke off the ground and moves in the wind real good I can't wait to use them!!

On another note: Do you guys think juvies are needed in a spread. I have never used them before.

:sniper: If I shot good it would be scary!


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

I personally wouldn't think that having juvies in your spread is all that important, anyways isn't the point of your snow goose spread to grab the birds attention and bring them into shooting range?..I don't think they are looking to see if there are young ones there...but i guess it isn't that hard to dull some white socks up with some paint if you got the time.


----------

